# Does anyone else get constant cramps during the 2WW



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Trying, trying, trying not to get my hopes up again this month but there have been some 'weird things' going on down there this month, even though I'm only 9dpo so it's all probably to early anyway.

Not that I am obsessing about symptom spotting   but I was quite shocked by a large amount of creamy cm (for me) from days 2-6 and then dry since then but what's been really noticeable is a constant cramping since about 5dpo.  I can't quite explain it but it's just above my pubic bone and it feels like my uterus, it's like a constant full and heavy achey feeling with occassional twinges.

I do get cramps between ovulation and AF, although not like this.  It's really uncomfortable when I'm sitting or when lay on my stomach and especially when I lay on my side. I've never been tested but I don't think that I have endometriosis, cysts or polyps as I don't have any of the other symptoms associated with them.

Does anyone else get this?  How can there be cramps between ovulation and a period?


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had cramps on and off (currently 6dp5dt) mainly on the left side, although I've had bleeding today so feeling a bit low.  I don't normally get cramps during cycle, and I've had an overlarge left ovary which gave me trouble post EC.  Not done a test at all yet, OTD on Friday when to the hospital for blood test, trying to decide if I should also do a HPT at the same time.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you are taking progesterone support (utrogestan, cyclogest..) that can give you cramps.
extra cm can be caused by the trigger shot which takes a few days to leave your system.
I cramped a lot during my last 2ww and got BFP, but cramping does not rule BFP in or out. good luck x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you.  When I got my BFP, I had a wierd pressure sensation 'down below'!  Hope it is good news for you.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much.  Fingers crossed for you too Jols.  It's a silly thing to say and it never helps me but keep your chin up and take care of yourself xx

Progesterone is a horrible trickster.  I've been putting my lighter cramps and loads of other symptoms from previous cycles down to it as all of them have ended with BFNs.  

I did realise this month though that maybe I had started using the progesterone cream too early.  I was starting on the morning after my 2nd peak on the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, though reading up I may well have been stopping myself from ovulating.  This month, I left it for 3.5 days and I'm pretty sure that I ovulated the day after the 2nd peak on day 13/14, so I have everything crossed.  

The cm started day 16 (poss 2 dpo) through to day 19 (5dpo) and I've been dry since then.  There's a sentence that I never thought I'd put out to the world  

It is just like a weird pressure, it's constant day and night.  Not painful but uncomfortable and my whole lower abdomen is feeling a bit like a balloon whilst it really aches just above my pubic bone.  I've been getting twinges on the right hand side too.  Back ache to boot now too.

I want this so much that sometimes I think that I make my body feel symptoms.  The crampy pressure feeling though is new.  Argh, I'm driving myself crazy!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya molly xx

I too had cramps and was certain AF was coming  but nope...guessing it was implantation pains and uterus doing whatever it was doing...bobba getting comfy xx but dont get too excited yet as many people are different

And jols - i too had cramping on the one side xx im guessing as i was told this is because baby is implanting to the uterus/womb whichever 1 side is supposed to be a boy and the other side is a girl but cant remember which is which xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Day 2 past expected AF and all is well!  

What a strange month this is.  I've got a fab phone app for trying to conceive (it helps with my symptom spotting OCD   ) and my mood has been fantastic all month.  I've been pretty depressed and really struggled particularly in the two week waits over the last couple of years but I've been sweetness and light all month so far.

The cramps have all but gone now, a little ache every now and then but nothing much.  I don't think that I've ever had back ache before but it's been chronic since Thursday and still aches now.  I'm still hugely bloated and my uterus feels hard and a little swollen, though I've noticed that before and it's never come to anything.

CM has completely dried up and my cervix is too high to reach.  I know that this varies even during a day but I usually get a reasonable amount of CM at least in the few days leading up to AF but there's only a small amount of creamy and yesterday stringy cm inside, nothing noticeable on pants.  I don't know if this means anything or not.

Oddly, and this maybe due to the fabulous sunshine, it is my sunny disposition right now that gives me a little hope.  I usually drive myself crazy testing early and constantly but I'm not even tempted.  I even have a FR test that I bought a couple of months ago lying untouched in a prominent place in the bathroom and I'm not tempted.  Amazingly, I don't even feel like I don't want to tempt fate, I'm just feeling really cool and relaxed about it.

Maybe I ovulated late and AF will come later or tomorrow, I'm not going to test until I'm at least a week late (please may that happen).  I wish with all of my heart that she doesn't come


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya molly xx

Stomach cramps- i only had them for a day or too unless i never noticed

I was kinda emotion throughout my whole 2ww

As for the cm...mine was dry too i couldnt tell u if i had abit or not because i cant remember but im really dry days before AF n thats wat it was like xx

I hope u get ur BFP xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like AF is sneeking up on me this morning.  Not a single cramp or sign of it coming but there's a little blood.

So disappointed.  I really did think that, after all of this time, this may be happening to me.  Now I'm completely confused, what kind of tricks is my body up to that I get so many cramps, aches and pains during the 2WW and then none at all when AF arrives.  I don't think that I've ever had so many symptoms, I know I'm crazily aware of them but this time felt so right.

Feeling like I'm dipping again, so many peaks and troughs.  I'm so tired of this.

Boo


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it isn't AF


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya molly xx

Although i never had any,spotting is normal so i believe  could be an implantation bleed or are you on pessaries? Believe they can cause spotting too

 praying its not AF yet x dont give up hope xx


----------



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

hi ladies I had two embryos transferred 5 days ago and I am experiencing stomach cramps too.  They seem to come in waves and both sides of my stomach are cramping.  It seems to get worse at night before bedtime.  Today I have also noticed cramping down below - could this be the pessaries?  I'm hoping this is not a sign of a period coming


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Laura, positive thinking is definitely the way to go and there is a great chance that your embies could be wonderful. 

Alas, I'm out.  I've never had a month like it but it was just my body playing silly beggers.  Who knows, perhaps I had been suppressing my ovulation by getting the timing of the progesterone wrong.  I don't know whether that would cause almighty cramps and back ache for the whole 2 week wait but maybe.

Onwards and upwards, thank you for listening to my craziness ladies! xxx


----------



## lauramcd21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Molly x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm feeling really cramps too, but wierdly right side only, it seems to be worse during the night and keeping me awake, really cautious to take any painkillers
Praying like mad it's one of our embies implanting
Xx


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey girls

I am getting real bad cramps too... I am 9dp5dt...I had real sharp pains one night only...like at the front of my tummy not deep in my body though. ..actually woke me up in the middle of the night they were so sharp.  

I had bad cramps for the first few days...then nothing and now again it feels crampy and heavy. ..tbh my period feels like it is just about to come


----------

